# How are certain stores able to carry designer handbags? (example: Costco)



## Heather12801 (Aug 23, 2006)

I was looking on Costco.com for something today, and I saw a Jewelry &amp; Fashion section, so of course I had to look! lol Anyway, they had Fendi, Dolce &amp; Gabbana, Dior and all these designer handbags. How is a store like that able to carry those?? I assume they can't be fake b/c a huge company like that would get in major trouble for trying to represent a fake as authentic, and the price is also what I would assume to pay for that type of purse. I'm just wondering how they do this!! Any ideas??


----------



## unmuzzleme (Aug 23, 2006)

I bet that the bags you see at Costco or Sam's Club are either overstock, backstock, or last season's bags.

Also, Costco and Sam's Club are bulk stores, so they probably buy a fairly large number of each bag in order to get a reduced price. That way they can sell it for less to the consumer (which is their pitch, usually).

Just a guess!


----------



## Heather12801 (Aug 23, 2006)

That makes sense! I never thought of it that way. I just kept thinking, "How in the world does Costco have a Fendi bag?!?"




lol I never thought that those designers would let their bags be sold there, though. Not that there's anything wrong with those stores, but most of the time if you can't find a boutique around you or something, you have to go to eLuxury.com. Guess I was wrong!! LOL


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 23, 2006)

is it cheaper? if it is, i'm going to costco and get me a bag! LOL


----------



## shockn (Aug 23, 2006)

Its cheaper but a lot of the time (at least around here) the bags are pretty ugly. Ask them when they get new shipments in and then go in that day to get the best pick. I do it all the time with Marshal's, TJ-Maxx etc


----------



## Heather12801 (Aug 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* is it cheaper? if it is, i'm going to costco and get me a bag! LOL Yeah, I was thinking the same thing!! LOL



Here is a Dolce &amp; Gabbana for $699 That way you guys will have an idea of the prices.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 24, 2006)

Why isn't there a Costco near me?! LOL!


----------



## adam555 (Mar 6, 2010)

Designer handbags are the handbags which are manufactured by us keeping in mind the best designs of the well known brands but the raw material and designers employed are our own. Hence, these are available at reasonable prices. The quality of these Designer handbags is also competitive in the market.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 7, 2010)

Wooo...


----------



## Lucy (Jun 13, 2010)

i was wondering this myself today while i wandered around TK Maxx!! we have a section in our TK Maxx called "gold label" which is all designer stuff, they had a valentino suit for around Â£500. you're probably right though, it will be last season. i don't know my designers well enough to tell!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 13, 2010)

Ive never really noticed the handbags. I always check for the makeup. my costco now has Stila.


----------



## L281173 (Jun 13, 2010)

Many retailers choose to sell to other stores such as TJ MAXX to free the stores of merchandise for the new seasons items. That is why stores like TJMAXX sell the items at a much lower price.


----------



## Darla (Jun 13, 2010)

Originally Posted by *unmuzzleme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I bet that the bags you see at Costco or Sam's Club are either overstock, backstock, or last season's bags.
Also, Costco and Sam's Club are bulk stores, so they probably buy a fairly large number of each bag in order to get a reduced price. That way they can sell it for less to the consumer (which is their pitch, usually).

Just a guess!

So true, but the selection and availability is soooo iffy.


----------

